# Thumbs up or down on Stihl MS 180?



## olyeller (Mar 24, 2009)

Despite the many Stihl fans on this site, their homeowner saws seem to take a pretty good beating for their non-pro design. And the small-saw debates and comparisons have been done many times over, so we don't need to go there again. Yet I've noticed that many member signatures include a MS 180 on the saw listings. So what's the deal; is it thumbs up or thumbs down on the Stihl MS 180, and why?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 24, 2009)

Down. Better options out there for the reasons mentioned in all the threads you already noted.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 24, 2009)

For alittle more weight check out the 211.


----------



## occ3377 (Mar 24, 2009)

it depends what you use it for, for me, i use my saws at least one day a week and i couldent live without the 180, its a back saver and is very quick and nimble. If your commercial, it might not hold up but if your only a little more than a weekend cutter, it will be fine.


----------



## Highclimber OR (Mar 24, 2009)

If you buy a 260 you wont be let down. A little more power a lot more life. you could have it for many years to come.


----------



## superfire (Mar 24, 2009)

*meeez got one*

it aint nothin much but it will out cut a pollon saw hands down i let a gall use to cut up fire wood cause her plastic homereject up and quit, well lets just say i had a hellz of a time pryin i away. they are lightweight, and they are easy to maitain and some have the tools adjuster thingy  me i like it for quicky jobs mostly. it works great as a toping saw
the one bad thing is the air filter system sucks badly i put a 16" bar and a stihl non safety mean chain on it and lowered the riders, she can knaw her way throu any tree in her way one really nice thing is they are cheaper then a big saw


----------



## jbighump (Mar 24, 2009)

i love my ms180 its light and quick. i have a 14" bar and i use this saw more than all the others. my back loves it too


----------



## nighttrain (Mar 24, 2009)

i got a 180 last summer had the dealer put a regular chain (non safety) as per his his recommendation and Ive read here may times makes a big difference , i got this saw with just light trimming etc in mind . My father decided he wanted to help me cut fire wood last year, well he ran that little saw all day long many a day with me with out any problems what so ever . there may be better small saws out there but for $200 i would buy one again ,


----------



## deer slayer (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a 017 and like it alot, I use it to delimb and some topping. Enjoy it for the lightness great cutter!!! When pops helps thats the one he demands to use.


----------



## Scandy14 (Mar 24, 2009)

The 180 is a great little saw for it's intended purpose. Like was said already, you can use one all day without getting tired.


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have one and like it. I need to find a adjustable carb and would like to try to port it.


----------



## davefr (Mar 24, 2009)

It's a thumbs up!! They're lightweight, reliable and a pleasure to work with.

The Dolmar DCS401 may be a tad better built but it's a toss up between the two.

I have both but if there were a clear favorite one of them would have been thinned out already.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Good*

Great little saw for trimming, cutting fence posts etc...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2009)

Redmax 3800, Shinny 377, and Dolmar 420 are all *much *better built saws. The Redmax and Shinny are getting hard to find though. You should be able to find the Redmax new yet though. The Dolmar is a little heavier yet a superb performer. These are all pro built saws. No clamshell engine. No flat steel rod. No fixed jet carb. All vertically split magnesium cases with bolt on cylinders. Need I say more? Sure, the MS180 will do the job but there are much better options. That's all.


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Question*



blsnelling said:


> Redmax 3800, Shinny 377, and Dolmar 420 are all *much *better built saws. The Redmax and Shinny are getting hard to find though. You should be able to find the Redmax new yet though. The Dolmar is a little heavier yet a superb performer. These are all pro built saws. No clamshell engine. No flat steel rod. No fixed jet carb. All vertically split magnesium cases with bolt on cylinders. Need I say more? Sure, the MS180 will do the job but there are much better options. That's all.



What the diff in price on all those compared to the 180 Brad??? Just wondering... The wife's little 210 was like $200, and I think the 180 is around $160??? The little 210 has held up very well for a small little plastic saw...


----------



## 046 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## huskystihl (Mar 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Redmax 3800, Shinny 377, and Dolmar 420 are all *much *better built saws. The Redmax and Shinny are getting hard to find though. You should be able to find the Redmax new yet though. The Dolmar is a little heavier yet a superb performer. These are all pro built saws. No clamshell engine. No flat steel rod. No fixed jet carb. All vertically split magnesium cases with bolt on cylinders. Need I say more? Sure, the MS180 will do the job but there are much better options. That's all.



Minus dolmar Brad I don't have a dealer for miles on the other saws you mentioned, and forgive me if i'm wrong but dont you own a 180 that on video looks to be faster than a 361. The 180 is a great value for 200 bucks.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 25, 2009)

ciscoguy01 said:


> What the diff in price on all those compared to the 180 Brad??? Just wondering... The wife's little 210 was like $200, and I think the 180 is around $160??? The little 210 has held up very well for a small little plastic saw...



That was awhile ago my friend. I just bought a 211 the other day that is a little beast at 9.5 lbs and 2.3 hp and cuts with a 250 and the 210 with all the crap/ez start and crap chain adjuster was like 309 or there abouts. My dealer still has old inventory in the 180 with the crap adjuster for $199. I walked out with the 211 tax title and extra chain for $280 and stock will outcut a modded 210. U get a chance run on at you dealer and you wife will have a new saw, guranteed!


----------



## Wild Knight (Mar 25, 2009)

Thumbs up all the way. I've run my 180 on stuff way too big for it, and it just eats it up. It's a very fast little saw and is extremely light. It has the same power as the old 210, but does it with a smaller CC engine and less weight.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2009)

ciscoguy01 said:


> What the diff in price on all those compared to the 180 Brad??? Just wondering...


I'm not sure, but I thought the 180 was like $230-$250?? The Redmax is $250 I believe and the Shinny you'll have to find used. The 420 is something like $280.



huskystihl said:


> ...dont you own a 180 that on video looks to be faster than a 361.


I did own a 180 until I got tired of it breaking when I worked on it. I poked a hole through the crown of the piston with a plastic piston stop trying to remove the clutch. I bent the rod using rope as a stop trying to remove a simple flywheel nut. My 180 ran really good, but not anywhere close to my Redmax.

Both of these saws are ported.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NUcgQOwCZ50&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NUcgQOwCZ50&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## brages (Mar 25, 2009)

huskystihl said:


> That was awhile ago my friend. I just bought a 211 the other day that is a little beast at 9.5 lbs and 2.3 hp and cuts with a 250 and the 210 with all the crap/ez start and crap chain adjuster was like 309 or there abouts. My dealer still has old inventory in the 180 with the crap adjuster for $199. I walked out with the 211 tax title and extra chain for $280 and stock will outcut a modded 210. U get a chance run on at you dealer and you wife will have a new saw, guranteed!



The 210 without all that "crap" was $269 when I bought one last year.


----------



## MotorSeven (Mar 25, 2009)

MS180CB here is $200. But you could always go on fleabay & get a used beat up one for $220...

RD


----------



## dadouthat (Mar 25, 2009)

The 180 has been a great little saw for me. I find myself using it much more than I thought I would. It's very light and cuts a lot faster than I expected. Hard to beat the price, plus there is a good full service dealer in town.


----------



## litefoot (Mar 25, 2009)

[


046 said:


>








*Cha-ching!!!*


----------



## 046 (Mar 25, 2009)

OUCH!!!! 
that why I don't have one yet... it'd chew up a five hundred dollar bill :censored:



litefoot said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 25, 2009)

litefoot said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really wanted a MS200, but could not justify that kind of coin. I figured I could buy 2-3 180's for the price of a 200.

I love my little 180, but I also don't use it every day and for hours on end. If I was using it every day I would be looking at something other than a 180. But I bleed orange


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 25, 2009)

biggenius29 said:


> But I bleed orange



You too eh?


----------



## Boogieman142 (Mar 25, 2009)

got a 170 pretty much same saw, works great on brush.


----------



## olyeller (Mar 26, 2009)

*Current talley*

Well, since I started this mess, I guess I need to give a little game summary up to this point. Call it the halftime report, if you will. 

If we count Deerslayer's 017 and Dadouthat's 170 in with the MS 180, we currently have 12 thumbs up and 1 thumb down. Now to do this analysis a little more justice, it seems that most posters are saying the 180 is light, handy, easy to use and affordable at $200, which seems to be about the current going price. The lone dissenter, Brad, points out that the Redmax and Shinny, though more expensive, are better for modding and working on, and have better build quality.

So, if you're thinking about getting a Stihl MS 180 for occasional use and not mod it, it seems to be a runaway favorite. Anybody else care to weight in for the second half?


----------



## biggenius29 (Mar 26, 2009)

I got my 180 for $170, I have seen them for $200. I see that the 181 is going for $260, and the 211 is going for $290.

I dont know when the 181 is going to come out, if it is not already, but I would say if you can get a 180 get it now. If I was to buy a small saw right now and they only had a 181 and 211, I would spend the extra $30 and get the 211.


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 26, 2009)

I've only had my 180 for a few weeks. Already it is like my righthand man at the splitter. Great little saw. Got mine with a 12" bar and .050 chain. Best $99 I've spent recently.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Mar 26, 2009)

My 170 has takin' a lickin', and kept on a-tickin'!...going to get a 180 before fall tho...on my way to a 5 or 6 saw plan.


----------



## Grateful11 (Mar 27, 2009)

I really like my MS180. Wish I had bought one years ago. Weighs near nothing when compared to the various saws I've owned. My back said thank you when I bought it.


----------



## Motodeficient (Mar 27, 2009)

aandabooks said:


> I've only had my 180 for a few weeks. Already it is like my righthand man at the splitter. Great little saw. Got mine with a 12" bar and .050 chain. Best $99 I've spent recently.



Where'd you pick one up for $99?


----------



## Taxmantoo (Mar 27, 2009)

Motodeficient said:


> Where'd you pick one up for $99?



Don't get your hopes up. 
http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=89017&highlight=$99


----------



## warjohn (Mar 27, 2009)

I cut hedge most of the time so I do a lot of limbing. I use my 180 more than my other saws. I'd be lost without it.


----------



## banjobart (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought a 170 today at 10% off, new at D&G Equipment, which has stores all over southern Michigan. The sale lasts until April 15.

I noticed the new 171 weighs a pound more, I did not want that. Plus it costs $50 more.

I can always sell the 170 on Ebay if I don't like it, someone will pay more than one costs new!

So far the 170 limbs well. It is fun, almost weightless. 6" is about the limit in diameter for fast cutting. It can cut 8-10" dead, dry ash if you give it time.

D&G had several BG55 leaf blowers left too, the list price was $139 and I g0t the 10% off deal-$125, a heckuva deal. I can use it to dry my motorcycles after washing or chase the cat around the yard. It's great for cleaning out the garage, too.


----------

